# B52 Venus flytrap legitimacy



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 3, 2013)

I have a few questions for venus flytrap experts. I recently bought what was sold as a B52 cultivar venus flytrap. How would I be able to tell if it's a real B52? they also had a king henry cultivar on display that had HUGE traps; about 2" traps in length but I remember reading somewhere that B52 is the record breaker so I just got one labeled as a B52 and it was smaller than the king henry trap on display. I just guessed it was just a young plant but is there any way to tell?


----------



## Brizzl (Oct 4, 2013)

Not really any sure way but if its labeled as such, why doubt it? I believe that DC XL by flytrap store is now the record holder. My B52 likes lots of light, like a lot. Enjoy your new addiction XD


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 4, 2013)

Brizzl said:


> Not really any sure way but if its labeled as such, why doubt it? I believe that DC XL by flytrap store is now the record holder. My B52 likes lots of light, like a lot. Enjoy your new addiction XD


I'm skeptical because it seems way to easy to pass off any typical vft as a cultivar whos most distiguished trait is just being larger than normal. And I don't think the DC-XL has been officially named largest traps yet, unless I missed the announcement. Its almost dormancy time so I wont have long to enjoy it until spring of next year .  I have grown vfts before just not any known cultivar, only typicals from Lowes and it really was addictive! I stopped after leaving  my bog garden behind from moving but I'm starting to get into carnivorous plants again. I'll keep the label 'B52' on it for now but I wont be giving anyone clones from this plant unless I see some impressive traps next season.


----------



## Bigboy (Nov 15, 2013)

If you have kept VFT in the past then you know how incredibly slowly they grow in size and the difference in traps based on growing conditions and time of year.  Keep your B52 and grow it out a few years.  Worst case scenario, you got scammed but you still have a really cool plant.  Where did you buy it off of?  A shop, an online store or another hobbyist?


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Nov 17, 2013)

I have more vfts than just this "B52" so it would actually suck really bad if it was just a typical since I did pay more. I bought this one along with an aki ryu cultivar from a vendor at a local reptile show that happened here in September.


----------

